# New Frank Miller movie - The Spirit: My City Screams



## sakeido (May 7, 2008)

Apple - Trailers - THE SPIRIT - WRITTEN AND DIRECTED BY FRANK MILLER - Large

It looks like he has turned the campiness dial to 10,000%
Some of the bits are so perfectly cheesy I just bust up laughing in my office. But if its intentional, I like it!


----------



## Bound (May 7, 2008)

I'd definately want to see a little more. It looks like this one could go either way. Though he's got some big material to follow, so he probably pulled out some stops on this one. I would hope.


----------



## sakeido (May 7, 2008)

Just read up on it more.. it actually is coming out this year, December 25, and has Eva Mendes, Scarlett Johanson and Samuel L. Jackson in it. The leading actor is some guy I have never heard of before.


----------



## Bound (May 7, 2008)

Well, if Mr. Jackson is in it, it must be made of pure fuckin w1n!


----------



## playstopause (May 7, 2008)

Wow, looking forward to this! Love that type of film.


----------

